# Wipe SD CARD-Help



## ufkal (Jun 15, 2011)

Before I do this, I just want to make sure that formating my internal SD card through settings->Backup&Reset->Factory Reset while rooted is not going to screw up my phone. On my Revolution it could lead to permanent boot loop type problems. And since we can't find any other way to format the sd card. This is the only way I know. Unless someone knows of ADB codes.


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

Just relock and unlock your bootloader. That formats the sd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ufkal (Jun 15, 2011)

calripkenturner said:


> Just relock and unlock your bootloader. That formats the sd.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not a bad idea. That blows my root away too right?


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

Correct. SU will be removed as it wipes everything.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

It's not a true sd card so really a wipe is pointless. Just go through the /data/data folder and delete what you need too. And do the same on sd card.


----------

